# Spill the Beans Organic Coffee & Chat House



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Stop in and discover the Mt. Vernon area's newest place to be....you won't regret it! Featuring healthy foods, delicious hot and frozen beverages, a selection of loose leaf teas, and treats (and Toys!!) for the kids, Spill the Beans Organic Coffee & Chat House is just what the neighborhood needed!

More...


----------

